# leisure battery losing charge ???



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I recently purchased a 110 amp leisure battery. My MH has been stood on drive for about a week, no EHU. I checked the charge today on the panel and it showed about a 50% discharge. I don't understand why as nothing was left on, well I don't think so anyway. Are these panels accurate ?? My panel has 4 lights, red for empty etc then 3 more showing ascending levels of water, battery charge etc.

Can anyone please advise if there is anything that draws power from the leisure battery even though everything seems to be turned off. Does the panel itself draw power??

Please don't tell me to get a voltmeter/ampmeter or any other meter etc as I would need to remove passenger seat just to test it, and anyway, I wouldn't have a clue how to use them.

Thanks for any advice, suggestions etc.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Does the panel itself draw power?? "

Yes, unless you switched it off. Mine draws 0.2A, equating to 34Ah per week, which would be consistent with your rough-and-ready meter.

Though it doesn't, because I have a solar panel, and have it on EHU in winter to keep freezing at bay.

Dave


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks Dave, but how do I switch panel off???

This may seem a really stupid question but my panel has 3 buttons, one for interior lights, one for awning light (we don't have one) and one for water pump. Is there something obvious I am missing please.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Err, probably the multimeter you refuse to use


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

So if I bought a multimeter, and found out how to use it, would this tell me where or what seems to be discharging the battery ??

I forgot to mention that after a 10 minute drive, the leisure battery seems to be fully charged again, well according to the panel.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

As I said, the passenger seat has to come out just to get at the terminals. But even if I did get a meter, suely that would only tell me if the battery was being discharged, not what was causing it. 
Is there no other way of checking what is drawing power?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You could switch the various 12V circuits in and out in turn and check drain. If you suspect a bad earth (drain with all circuits switched out) you can quickly substitute a new earth and recheck the drain. And so on.

Why is the seat such a barrier? Mine's off in 30 seconds - just 4 bolts and lift off.

Dave


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

motormouth said:


> I forgot to mention that after a 10 minute drive, the leisure battery seems to be fully charged again, well according to the panel.


There is no way a 10 minute drive will put 50% charge back into your battery.

Once you get your volt meter  check the voltages 30 mins/1 hour after you switch the engine off, then check the voltage.

w


----------

